# Fun and Games



## Metamorph (Jul 1, 2019)

Anybody have any shooting games to mix things up? Lately I've been cutting paper towels in half shooting along a drawn line. Any other ideas, keeping in mind that I'm limited to about 50 ft. along a narrow walk behind the house?


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The spaghetti challenge is always a good one.


----------



## Metamorph (Jul 1, 2019)

I shoot in my room at night a lot, and sometimes I try my luck with toothpicks. Mind you, that's only 11 or 12 ft. away. Maybe I'll look for some cute little spinners or sumpin'. In the meantime since I think this might be my last allowed post for a couple of days (newbie rules), I'd just like to say that this is really a great forum, and I'm learning a lot. Kudos to everybody!

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm a fan of walking cans. Just throw down a can, start hitting it, and push it a certain distance. I hear it's a lot more fun if you have 2+ people, then you can have races across a chalk finish line. I also like shooting different targets. Small 5oz clay pots can be bought pretty inexpensively and make for a great explosion when you hit them.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Different targets are always fun for me, who doesn't like the thump of a can hit or the 100 RPMs of a spinner. I'll hang different sizes of targets in the catchbox so I can always hit something if I'm trying different frames or bands.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Aaaah, the sound of the can.....it's like music.....


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Trying to it fun for the lad next door. I took a four foot piece of welding rod, sharpened the one end and ran it through the middle of 6 cans. Then I hung it in front of my catch setup. When you hit one, you get that great sound and it spins like crazy! One problem, you almost have to shoot them all to pieces before you can line up another new batch. Very satisfying!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

One Nice Game I am playing now is hitting a free hanging can that is blown by the wind.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

skropi said:


> One Nice Game I am playing now is hitting a free hanging can that is blown by the wind.


Yes, that is one reason why I changed. Each evening here the wind picks up, and we're not good enough to hit the cans when swinging. Maybe someday.


----------

